# 2010 Photo Contest Finalists



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

*http://www.morelmushroomhunting.com/2010%20Finalists.htm*

Just had it sent in an E-Mail and thought I'd pass it along.
I think I like the one with the youngster, the dog and
the Jack o'Lanterns best.

Although those Jelly fungus are purty cool,
but don't have a clue what they are.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

I contacted Ferrel Boy yesterday, who has pic # 4. They still haven't picked a winner. By the way, he and I are on a new mushroom site called http://wildmushroomhunting.org/ Great people there too !! The old site closed down unexpectedly, so some members formed this new site.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

MAttt said:


> *http://www.morelmushroomhunting.com/2010%20Finalists.htm*
> 
> Just had it sent in an E-Mail and thought I'd pass it along.
> I think I like the one with the youngster, the dog and
> ...


 

Feral Boy took 4th. or 5th. place. He didn't say who won 1st.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Cool!
Did Pat mention which one was his?

2009 winning photos.
I like the second one the best.
http://www.morelmushroomhunting.com/winners_2009.htm

2008
http://www.morelmushroomhunting.com/winners_2008.htm


----------

